# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Ditari i ndjenjave

## Hyllien

Parashikimi i motit:

Temperaturat do bien 8 - 10 ° C. Pritet debore ne te gjithe vendin...Erdhi Dimri!
*
Parashikimi i Gjendjes Shpirterore*

Megjithe luhatjet e shumta te temperatures do te jete nje kohe e mrekullueshme. 
Era do vazhdoje ledhatimin e saj ne drejtimin tuaj. 
Cicerimat e zogjve, gurgullimat e perrenjve, feshferimat e pyjeve, perplasjet e dallgeve, jehona e maleve, renia e yjeve... do ju tingellojne me prane dhe me fuqishem. 
Sot petale lulesh do te mbushin qiellin, kini kujdes te mos merrni çader dhe te udhetoni me shpirtin lakuriq. Lerini petalet tju lajne shpirtin...
Ende Pranvere!
Kujdes! shpirti juaj ecen nje stine para ose mbeti tre stina pas...

----------


## bluemoon

Ai ishte nje lloj guri qe ne pamje te pare nuk dukej me shume se nje cope zhur... Ishte nga gurgullima e fjaleve sapo hapi gojen, qe kuptova se kisha te beja me nje njeri te madh...Oh, jo... nuk ishte nje prej atyre njerezve qe lene emrat ne histori... ishte nje asisoj margaritari anonim me mendime te pasigurta qe venin e vinin si dallget ne rere... po rrezellitja e tyre pas kesaj puthjeje, me magjepsi...

Kur erdha ne vete, m'u kujtua zanafilla e luftes sime, e perplasjeve qe bej cdo dite me jeten...Desha te degjoj ende fjalet e vyera te ketij shembulli te revolucionit te brendshem, atij lloj modifikimi te vetvetes qe te mbush me shprese... Po ai, ai kishte mbaruar fjalen, kishte veshur gunen e zhurte e uji e kish marre me vete drejt visesh qe si une, kishin humbur kujtesen...

----------


## Humdinger

Mbrëmë fjeta me aromën...ëndërushëm ndjej shtojzovallen ecur mbi parket...veshur një bluzë timen të bardhë, sa për të më "zgjuar"...diku në fund të bluzës, aromë provokuese që vetëm nuhatja ime  njeh...zot, përse gjuha ime ka shijen e aromës ??!!
Zgjohem i ledhatuar ...nën jorgani tim, aroma ka "zgjuar" djallëzitë e mia...nuk mundem më...gjithmonë, atë orë "njësimi" , yjet zbresin në shtratin tim.

----------


## *Dea*

Kerkoj te te kuptoj.  Kam veshur kepucet e tua te medha dhe perpiqem te shkel aty ku ke shkelur ti. Kembet e mija te vogla, terheqin zvarre kepucet e tua te medha. Perpiqem ti bej hapat sa ty dhe si ty. Nuk e di nese kjo rruge do me sjelli tek ty apo do me largoje nga ty. Ku do me cojne valle hapat e tua? Gjithsesi nje gje di mire. Kjo rruge me ka ndryshuar. Tani jam tjeter njeri.

----------


## Niagara

Shihja ne pasqyre sesi me shkaterroheshin floket nga ajri i ftohte i thareses. Ia kisha ngulur syte vetes ne pasqyre dhe pata frike se nuk isha une, sikur ishte nje imitim i shemtuar i vetvetes.(syte e nxire, buzet e puthitura fort, fytyre e dobet, e terhequr, aspak e ngrohte). Dukej se dikush tjeter po me thante floket para pasqyres. U ngrita dhe ika se nuk doja me te mendoja se nuk e njihja veten, aq me teper  qe portreti im te me dukej i huaj, nuk e duroja dot. E frikshmja me e madhe ishte mendimi se edhe pas ikjes sime nga paqyra dikush po vazhdonte te thahej, por s'isha une..............

----------


## Blue_sky

6:23 ,nje termet fallso me zgjoi nga krahet e nje bote poaq fallso,asaj te endrrave

6:59,kisha arritur te genjeja veten per vertetesine e zhurmave duke i dhene nje spjegim pak-a-shume llogjik,e ashtu arritur te qetesohesha serish ne krahet e fallsitetit

7:19 ,nje tronditje me e lehte se e para por ama me nje sinjal me te dendur...tani u shqetesova vertete.U ngrita dhe dola ne dritare,skulpturat qe kisha zgjedhur une per ti vene ne kopesht kishin rene nga mbarteset e tyre.Stuhia mesa dukej.Ishin bere copa-copa te vogla.U trishtova.Me trishtoi me teper fakti qe vetem une kisha degjuar zhurmat therese.Mesa dukej shkaterrimin e dickaje e ndjen vetem ai qe i eshte afeksionuar.U gjenda e vetme ne erresiren e nje ore jo te erret.Kisha duar te ftohta.Ndoshta dikush tjeter do merrte copat dhe do provonte ti ngjiste.Une s'kam durim te ngjes copat e dickaje qe me ka pelqyer e plote.S'do ishte me e njejta.Serish ftohte.Serish boshllek mbi mbartesen qe qendronin me koke ulur ne kopesht.

----------


## leci

12.38
Bore dhe vetem bore e mbas pak gjith&#231;ka do jete e bardhe.
Shume shkruajta e kush e lexoi te njejten gje tha.

----------


## FLORIRI

Me qelloj dikur qe  te shoh nje qenie te pafajshme.Aty perballe marketit frutave.Ishte mesnate.Pulpat e debores grindeshin me njera tjetren dhe formonin nje mozaik bardh e zi me erresiren.Makinat kalonin me shpejtesi,era e ftohte me perplaste ne fytyre tymin e cigares dhe fjollat e debores.Ajo rrinte me cader ne dore perballe marketit.Ne pritje te klienteve.Ishte nje prostitute.Nje vajze e mitur qe mu dukte shume e trembur.Syte e saj shprehnin frike si cdo femije adoleshent.Nuk i kalonte te pesembedhjetat per mendimin tim.Nuk di se si me hipi gjaku ne koke.Me humbi arsyeja para nje krimi te tille.Fytyra e saj e vogel dhe e zbehur.Floket e imeta dhe trupi i brishte feminor kishin ngrire si manekin ne pritje te klienteve.I kishin veshur nje pale corape te gjata te kuqe qe i arrinin deri ne gjunj.Kofshet feminore ia kishin lene te zhveshura qe ti binte ne sy ndonje pedofilo-hamshori te babezitur italian.Nuk ishte me shume se 1 :55 cm e larte.Cfare te them ishte femi.Me ka prekur shume ai shikim i pervuajtur ato sy te zinj qe fshenin vuajtje,varferi dhe mall.Me ka prekur shume skena e asaj vajze .Kam pare prostituta tjera por jane shume te qeta.Nuk kane frike rrine lirshem dhe jo te ngrira.Ndersa ajo ishte ndryshe.Dukej qe bijt e kurvave njerezit e pandershem e kishin rrembyer me force apo genjyer per te perfituar prej trupit saj te njome.Nje luk i lehte dhe i pakujdeshem qendrim i ngrire,hunde e vogel e skuqur qe me kujtoi lulin e vocerr te Migjenit.Kriminelet po cfare kriminelesh se hajde gjeje fajin se kush e ka.Ka faj ajo e shkreta.Femija i gjore me endrra si gjithe shoqet e saj per te pasur nje jete apo krimileli qe pikerisht me kete zanat ia paskesh caktuar rriskun i madhi  Allah-Jeho-Krishna.Po mire o i madhi Allah-Krisht kush eshte me kriminel ai qe e ka nxjerr ne rruge ate apo Ti qe ke dashur qe ashtu te ndodhe dhe ia shkaterrove jeten nje femije.Kush eshte me kriminel...ai tutor biri kurves nuk ben asgje tjeter pervec asaj qe i ke caktuar ti per te bere.He pra he kush eshte krimineli?...mendova icik me vete keshtu ndeza nje cigare e pashe qe isha para deres apartamentit.Kaq ishte.

----------


## Helena78

Sapo bleva nje pako lapsash me ngjyra...Dites time i pelqene te vizatoj    shtegetimin e ylbereve dhe takat e thyera te qiellit.....
Kur muzgu te ulet ne gjunjet e saj une do te lexoj vizatimin e sotem.
SHpresoj qe Ajo te mos i humbasi serisht lapsat.......

----------


## EXODUS

Permbi Epitaf shkruhej: Lindi dhe vdiq ne nje dite me dashurine. Ndersa mua s'me beri aspak pershtypje, perkundrazi, vendosa ta injoroj vehten ate dite. Faktikisht, dukej qarte se ishte e lodhur jashte mase. Shpresova te me falte te nesermen....e pashpirta enderr!

----------


## PINK

Fund nentori .... ndjehem Lost !!!

I need my life back ...rroft rutina , se here e kam urryer , por tani ne kete moment sic duket po me pelqen , gje e cila eshte shume larg tani ... do te pakten ndonje muaj te kthehet mbrapsht te une ....ehh shpresojjjjj .

----------


## Mbreti_ILI

*“Njeriu lind  nj&#235;her&#235;… A vdes m&#235; shpesh ???”
M&#235; nevojitej nj&#235; p&#235;rgjigje q&#235; nuk mund ta gjeja n&#235; asnj&#235; lib&#235;r , as te ndonj&#235; i ditur q&#235; t&#235; ma thonte .Thon&#235; q&#235;, kur njeriu humb arsyen, vdekj&#235;n e ka af&#235;r. Un&#235; kam humbur shum&#235; arsye, megjithat&#235; jam gjall&#235; !
Nuk kam as pyetje, as p&#235;rgjigje ,por nuk m&#235;rzitem, jo . Kam shum&#235;&#231;ka tjet&#235;r p&#235;r t&#235; b&#235;r&#235; … 
Por ,as un&#235; nuk kuptoj e as nuk dua t&#235; kuptoj m&#235; shum&#235; sesa dij dhe duhet t&#235; kuptoj . 
I till&#235; jam, nga lindja, nuk m&#235; ndryshon asgj&#235; m&#235; . 
Kam humbur un&#235; ndjenjat , z&#235;rin e arsyes e kam prioritar. M&#235; i qet&#235; jetoj…pa ty , me ty .s’ka m&#235; r&#235;nd&#235;si, asgj&#235; .*

----------


## FLORIRI

Ditet kalojne nje nga nje.Po behet nje muaj qe zerin tend  se degjoj.E di qe faji ishte i imi.E di qe nuk duhet te merresha me gjera kot.Te degjosh zerin e zemres,fjalet e saj plot ankth e dashuri.Malli me venit per zerin tend kur dielli nis te perendoje.Dikur ne nje kohe te tille te degjoja kur flisje.E qete shume e kulturuar dhe shume shume e embel.Mos kujto se do te harroj.Pamvaresisht se si erdhen punet.Lere fajin te shkrihet me kohen.Harroji disa fjale boshe qe te thashe i nxehur.Beso ne boshesine e zemres time kur s'ndjen per ty.Un zemren kurre nuk do ta lej bosh.Gjaku do te me levroje nder vena.Zemra do te rrahe vetem per ty.Syte e zeza,fytyra e qete dhe floket e bukura me shuan nje zjarr te dikurshem dhe me ndezen nje tjeter qe me djeg vetem per ty.Une nuk besoja qe te dua.Por zemra me thote te kunderten.Sahere qe te shoh ne foto ndjej rrahjet e saj.Hidherimin me veten time.Te qenit fajtor ne lidhje me ty.Ndoshta dhe nuk kam faj,ndoshta nuk je dhe aq e bukur,ndoshta dhe nuk je aq e mire...por per MUA ti je me e bukura ,me e mira nga te gjitha.Te me jepnin gjithcka ne bote nuk do ta nderroja per nje buzeqeshje nga ti.Me beso?
E di qe keto fjale per ty tashme nuk kane vlere.Rrjedha e ngjarjeve ka marre drejtim tjeter per te dy neve.Por vetem dicka kerkoj nga ti.Mos mendo qe nuk te doja dhe te dua.Te kam dashur dhe do te dua gjithnje.E ndjej qe jam shume i interesuar per ty.Nuk mund ta kapercej lehte kete realitet te hidhur qe krijuam per gjera kot.Gjithsesi ti vazhdo,edhe nese ke ndjere qofte dhe dicka te vogel per mua...mohoje.Beme qe te urrej(nuk do te ndodhi kurre),te shemb statujen ideale qe krijova per ty ne zemer....shpirt  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## fjollat

Another day, another dollar... 
Dit&#235; e qet&#235;, bie shi. Jam e angazhuar me nj&#235; p&#235;rkthim, teksti i t&#235; cilit m&#235; shkakton nervoz&#235;, ka nj&#235; sintaks&#235; t&#235; tmershme. 

Hera-her&#235;s hedh syt&#235; nga dritarja, kot, sa p&#235;r ti pushuar. V&#235;shtroj njer&#235;zit q&#235; kalojn&#235; posht&#235; dritares n&#235; rrugic&#235;n e ngusht&#235;, kush shpejtohet, kush me ngadal ec n&#235; drejtim t&#235; caktuar, apo t&#235; pacaktuar. V&#235;shtroj nd&#235;rtes&#235;n p&#235;rball&#235; dhe pyetem: vall&#235; &#231;'ndodh n&#235; apartamentet af&#235;r t&#235; cil&#235;ve e kaloj nj&#235; koh&#235; t&#235; dit&#235;s? kush jeton aty? Nj&#235; grua del n&#235; ballkon dhe ndez cigaren, duket e shqet&#235;suar, sikur mban n&#235; supe pesh&#235;n e k&#235;saj bote. &#199;far&#235; i ka ndodhur? E ka rahur burri? e ka tradh&#235;tuar? i ka vdekur? ndoshta &#235;sht&#235; i s&#235;mur&#235;, apo ndoshta ka problem me f&#235;mij&#235;t... &#199;far&#235; mban n&#235; shpirt q&#235; i jep at&#235; pamje t&#235; dhimbshme? &#199;far&#235; fshehin k&#235;to mure brenda t&#235; cilave jeton? 
&#199;far&#235; fsheh &#231;do shpirt njeriu?
Sa shpirt&#235;ra kaluan n&#235;p&#235;r k&#235;t&#235; bot&#235;, p&#235;r t&#235; marr&#235; me vete fsheht&#235;sit&#235; e shpirtit, q&#235; i mba mend vet&#235;m koha q&#235; iku me ta? Me se e mat koh&#235;n? Me minutat e or&#235;s, apo me koh&#235;zgjatjen e vetmis&#235;? Me rrahjet e zemr&#235;s? ... 
"E p&#235;rktheve tekstin"?-  m&#235;  ktheu n&#235; realitet z&#235;ri i k&#235;tij p&#235;rbindshit q&#235; ulet p&#235;rball&#235; meje, &#235;sht&#235; fran&#231;ez. 
Jo- thash&#235; dhe po i rikthehem pun&#235;s. Pa ndjenja, kot ashtu... another day another dollar.

----------


## Hekurani1

Ndjehem jashtezakonisht i qete pas nje dite te ngjeshur me aktivitete. Cuditerisht as shiu qe s'ka te pushuar tani e 24 ore, nuk po me pengon. 
Jo gjithmone e urrej shiun, sepse "jo gjithmone bie shi"!

----------


## *Dea*

Edhe kur psheretije ndonjehere me mall per mua, perpiqeshe qe ta mohoje. "Per mua psheretin ashtu?" te pyesja. "Jo, me thoje,  nuk psheretiva, ishte era qe kaloi mes gjetheve te pemes" Po une e dija, une isha aty, derisa psheretimat e pathena, ia leshuan te gjitha gjethet pemes, dhe dimri erdhi  :i ngrysur: 

Ajo qe une kam per ty, eshte me e qarte dhe e ndriteshme se drita e diellit. Ty te jane verbuar syte e shpirtit dhe nuk e sheh.

----------


## Leila

Zilja kryenece e celularit i dha fund ulerimave banale te saj dhe pasi skermiti dhembet duke me hedhur ca shikime histerike, kapi celularin si te ish foshnje e saj, rival ne temperament. Ne ate cast, mund te betohesha se engjej zbriten nga qiejte dhe u pergjigjen me ze hyjnor qe e konsiderova te sajin, pavaresisht se nuk tingullonte i tille. Ne sfond mund te degjoja ave marine, gratia plena, ave, ave dominus, dominus tecum, benedicta tu in mulieribus. Urrejtja e saj e vrullshme nuk arriti te me prishte gjakun sic ma prishi skena qe vijoi pasi iu pergjigj celularit. Sigurisht, ajo nuk eshte e vecante ne sojin e saj, thjeshte transformimi kaq i afte me stepi. I ktheva supet dhe qesha me veten, me skenen, the punch line. Oh, c'femer! Benedicta tu in mulieribus.

----------


## kolombi

Pa hene sterre e zeze kjo nata e sotme.............
Thone se nates ringjallen te vdekurit dhe enden verdalle si hije.
Shendrrohen ne lloj lloj simbolesh.Ca c'mallen me te dashurit e gjalle,ca hakmerren me te urryerit.
Nates.............nje drame makambre midis te vdekurve dhe te gjalleve,per nje ide,nje enderr te bukur,ndoshta nje dashuri te lene pergjysem.........Te gjitha,neteve,neper gjume e neper endrra.............

----------


## Veshtrusja

Bor&#235;! c'k&#235;naq&#235;sie! m&#235; shum&#235;!... a &#235;sht&#235; e mundur t&#235; bjeri m&#235; shum&#235;?! m&#235; duket sikur kisha vite q&#235; s'e kisha par&#235; me sy.

----------


## Henri

> Bor&#235;! c'k&#235;naq&#235;sie! m&#235; shum&#235;!... a &#235;sht&#235; e mundur t&#235; bjeri m&#235; shum&#235;?! m&#235; duket sikur kisha vite q&#235; s'e kisha par&#235; me sy.


Cuditerisht bore po bie edhe tek une sot, nje here ne vit na e ka lene racionin zoti Qiell. Duke ju lexuar me lart, per nje cast u ndjeva sikur ishim te gjitha ne nje plan - duke pare te njejten pamje nepermjet nje syri te vetem. E sheh ate shtepine qe kemi perballe Cupke? Ka harruar nje peshqir perjashta.

PS: Ku shkoi posti i Cupkes?

----------

